# Outlook 2007: Outlook Today Script Error and Not Implemented Error



## krisks (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm so frustrated. My Outlook is not working at all, and therefore, I am being very nonproductive. 

I'm running Windows XP Pro SP2. I installed MS Office 2007 about a week ago. Everything seemed to be functioning/working. Yesterday my Outlook Today page went on the blink. It gave me the following error message:

An error has occurred in the script on this page. 
Line: 93 (sometimes line 296)
Character: 1
Error: Class not registered.
Code: 0
URL: outlook:today?RelativeUrl=custom.htm

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page? 

Whether I said yes or no, it always did the same thing... gave me nothing on my Outlook Today page. I found a workaround by editing the properties of the Outlook Today folder (unchecked "home page by default for this folder"). 

So the Outlook Today page no longer gives me trouble. It's not fixed, but it doesn't give me the annoying script error anymore. 

And then the next problem began: My outlook no longer sends/receives/forwards, etc. When I click on "reply," for example, it gives me an error message that says "Not Implemented." The same error comes up for almost anything I want to do. My emails are no longer being downloaded. (I was able to send my last email out at 1:00 am this morning.)

Solutions I have tried:
1. I have run the diagnostics tool multiple times. The first time it said it found one thing and fixed one thing. When I repeat the process it finds -0- things. It has not helped.

2. I have attempted to run the repair function through add/remove programs. The status bar gets about 2/3 of the way through, but then it gives me a Microsoft bootstrapper error message and then it shuts itself down. I am unable to complete the "repair." 

I have not yet attempted to uninstall/reinstall; I would really like to avoid uninstalling, but if that's what it takes, I will do it. 

Can anyone help??

Thanks,
Kris


----------

